# Any wine drinkers?



## TruvisT (Mar 19, 2014)

Just curious if anyone here is a wine drinker or collector? I've recently started to collect and have used them as gifts to clients. So far they have been well received.

Anyone more a fan of red, white or rose?


----------



## mikho (Mar 19, 2014)

Drinker = yes, collector = no.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 19, 2014)

Make my own honey mead, cider and beer.  opcorn: great hobby to have, costs less to drink too.


----------



## Nick_A (Mar 19, 2014)

I enjoy Cabernet Sauvignon. Yes, I had to look up how to spell it.


----------



## Tactical (Mar 19, 2014)

I prefer mine in a box!


----------



## MannDude (Mar 20, 2014)

Tactical said:


> I prefer mine in a box!


Good thing about box wine is after you drink it all and pass out, you can blow the bag back up for an inflatable pillow.

Something tells me @MartinD probably fancies wine.

I enjoy wine, but don't know enough about it to be able to hold a conversation or have a real preference. Last summer I was living with two room mates, one didn't drink and the other one did. For maybe two weeks straight we'd drink wine each night. I think we probably bought one of each bottle from Wal-Mart... so obviously it wasn't anything fancy.

Now I kind of want to get some half decent wine.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheaper to brew your own and much more fun. 5 gal of 15.5% honey mead cost only 45$ to make about 2 month to make and 6 months for good clean flavor. 5 Gal of cider depending on the recipe cost between 35$ and 45$ to make and only takes about 1.5 months to make. 5 Gal of beer to make 35-45$ to make again 1.5 months to make. Better deal to make and you enjoy it better and learn something.  B)


----------



## MartinD (Mar 20, 2014)

I do enjoy the odd glass.. okay, bottle... okay, case of wine!

I'm a red fan but do enjoy the occasional foray in to the world of blanc. Usually always have white with seafood.. and you all know how much I love that!


----------



## ndelaespada (Mar 20, 2014)

Up until last year I had a glass of red wine every day (sometimes every other day).. I read somewhere that it's good for your heart..


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Mar 20, 2014)

Urg, wine is horrid! Beer/Vodka/jager!

- Alexander


----------



## TruvisT (Mar 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Good thing about box wine is after you drink it all and pass out, you can blow the bag back up for an inflatable pillow.
> 
> Something tells me @MartinD probably fancies wine.
> 
> ...


We are in the same boat. I don't know that much about wine types and all but when I get free time I have done some research up on the kinds and how some are designed to age, others drink now and some need to be aired. It's an interesting little hobby as I call it. There is just something fun about having many types of bottles that have different flavors and after awhile you can no longer by that year's vintage.
How I got started was I ended up with $450 worth of wine for free in discounts so I ended up with 18 something bottles and I've been trying all different kinds as I grabbed one from each. Granted, these were from a website that sold wine grown by independent growers.



ndelaespada said:


> Up until last year I had a glass of red wine every day (sometimes every other day).. I read somewhere that it's good for your heart..


Yep, it is. It actually is good for a lot of things when not over dosed.


Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> Cheaper to brew your own and much more fun. 5 gal of 15.5% honey mead cost only 45$ to make about 2 month to make and 6 months for good clean flavor. 5 Gal of cider depending on the recipe cost between 35$ and 45$ to make and only takes about 1.5 months to make. 5 Gal of beer to make 35-45$ to make again 1.5 months to make. Better deal to make and you enjoy it better and learn something.  B)


I am told that making it is a fun hobby/art and you can really have a lot of fun and get into it.


----------



## mikho (Mar 20, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Urg, wine is horrid! Beer/Vodka/jager!
> 
> 
> - Alexander


Young man drinking.


----------



## oneilonline (Mar 20, 2014)

mikho said:


> Young man drinking.


So true!

I prefer white with dinner. If I find a fav year, I'm usually stock up on those for a special occasion 

Yummy!


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Mar 20, 2014)

Try Portuguese wines, we have some of the best wines in the world.

- Henrique


----------



## MartinD (Mar 21, 2014)

That would depend entirely on what you're drinking it with.

Wine is like clothes - you wear what's suitable for the occasion. Same with wine - you drink what's suitable. You wouldn't drink a good 96 Rioja with some Dover Sole.

</pretentious twat>


----------



## TruvisT (Mar 23, 2014)

HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 said:


> Try Portuguese wines, we have some of the best wines in the world.
> 
> - Henrique


This is true. I recently opened a red wine from you guys, and I've really come to enjoy it over a lot of the others. I'll be buying some more just to send out to some clients of ours. I told one of them about it and she likes her red wines so they can't wait.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried the Adam Corolla backed 'Mangria'?

http://carolladrinks.com/signatureorange/


----------



## drmike (Mar 24, 2014)

Wine is ahh alright.... Minus sulfides though....

I don't get fancy like others home crafting the stuff... I small gallon brew random juice now and then....  hooch I'd guess one might consider it... Snob tastebuds might go blah, but works for me and my cost for real?  Juice + yeast + time.... Way way less than what others are spending.

Then again, I figure I can ferment to decent alcohol just about anything.   I call it nutrition and good for gut bacteria....


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Wine is ahh alright.... Minus sulfides though....
> 
> I don't get fancy like others home crafting the stuff... I small gallon brew random juice now and then....  hooch I'd guess one might consider it... Snob tastebuds might go blah, but works for me and my cost for real?  Juice + yeast + time.... Way way less than what others are spending.
> 
> Then again, I figure I can ferment to decent alcohol just about anything.   I call it nutrition and good for gut bacteria....


Too funny, honey mead is made very simple as well very few ingredients and the best part is I never get a hangover because no artificial sugar or additives are in it. You have the same steps just different products used. Try making the mead it takes a little time to finish but you wont be sorry to have tasted it.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Mar 25, 2014)

mikho said:


> Young man drinking.


Haha! Indeed sir! I'm a fan of LOL Lambrusco (that's really the name). It's a low alcohol by volume wine and it's not too dry.


----------



## drmike (Mar 25, 2014)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> Too funny, honey mead is made very simple as well very few ingredients and the best part is I never get a hangover because no artificial sugar or additives are in it. You have the same steps just different products used. Try making the mead it takes a little time to finish but you wont be sorry to have tasted it.


What's funny is I probably could drink fermented dung and fermented gasoline and be fine.... Sulfides though bad, don't really bother me... And alcohol in general I have a rather high tolerance for.

But mead, unsure what it is about it.  A small couple ounce juice/sampling cup of it makes me physically ill to the point of mass vomiting and acting like I've downed multiple pints of stuff hard liquor.   I have ZERO tolerance for it and it amazes me in that way.


----------

